#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Duvida! Melhor configuração mikrotik ap e mikrotik cliente "rede toda mikrotik"

## netuai

Sempre montei meus pops com rocket m5 e airgrid nos clientes.
Agora vamos montar os novos pops com sxt 90º em ap e sxt lite 5 nos clientes.
Mas estou em dúvida pois em muita pesquisa que fiz aqui e outros fóruns ninguém entra num consenso de qual melhor protocolo usar para multiponto, se nv2 ou nstreme, e como fica o msc no ap e no lado cliente?
Alguns mandam setar todos os mcs no ap e no cliente apenas o 01, mas não estou achando a melhor logica de configuração.
Desde ja agradeço a ajuda de todos.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Nv2 com certeza ativado, porque ele irá mandar pacotes a 4 estações em uma mesma portadora aumentando performance do pop. E não aceitar cliente com sinal ruim

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## netuai

Entao, ate ai tudo bem, mas e os mcs? como fica?




> Nv2 com certeza ativado, porque ele irá mandar pacotes a 4 estações em uma mesma portadora aumentando performance do pop. E não aceitar cliente com sinal ruim
> 
> Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## terencerocha

Nv2 nstreme 802.11

----------


## netuai

> Nv2 nstreme 802.11


Mai e ai q ta. Quando uso os 3 ja notei que prevalece o nv2. Minha maior duvida seria nos mcs. O que marcar do lado ap e lado cliente?

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## terencerocha

Vai depender do sinal e modulacao dos clientes me chama no zap q te explico melhor 38 992394442

----------


## netuai

[emoji106] 

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## infor3

@*netuai*, qual vai ser os planos dos clientes? pq aqui eu deixo o AP em nodo A, pois os planos vão de 1 a 4MB, então não tem necessidade de usar banda N, na minha opinião, data rate deixo setado em 36, ccq todos em 100/100 ou em alguns casos 100/92, mais nunca abaixo de 90, aqui o AP se comporta muito bem.

----------


## netuai

então, queria entregar banda de ate 8 ou 10mb



> @*netuai*, qual vai ser os planos dos clientes? pq aqui eu deixo o AP em nodo A, pois os planos vão de 1 a 4MB, então não tem necessidade de usar banda N, na minha opinião, data rate deixo setado em 36, ccq todos em 100/100 ou em alguns casos 100/92, mais nunca abaixo de 90, aqui o AP se comporta muito bem.

----------


## infor3

São planos muito alto para radio, então vai ter que trabalhar em modo N mesmo, mais até eu fico na duvida qual seria a melhor forma.

----------


## netuai

> São planos muito alto para radio, então vai ter que trabalhar em modo N mesmo, mais até eu fico na duvida qual seria a melhor forma.


Entao. Melhor forma q vejo e testando pois quem sabe nao conta.

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## infor3

kkkk, é uma maneira de ver, mais pra essa quantidade de banda pra vc o ideal vai ser MCS de 11 ou 12 em 20Mhz, caso voce faça os testes ai depois vc passa pra nos, outra coisa, geralmente quando vc seta o MCS no AP o station acompanha o mesmo mcs então nos clientes vc pode deixar default.

----------


## netuai

Entendi

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## netuai

Defaut e tudo marcado?

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## infor3

sim, pq ai o cliente vai pegar o que o AP mandar, vou te mandar um print ai, de Um AP meu que esta com data rate em 36 e nos clientes esta default. Nesse AP eu tenho o consumo de uma media de 20 a 25Mb

----------


## Haylan

> sim, pq ai o cliente vai pegar o que o AP mandar, vou te mandar um print ai, de Um AP meu que esta com data rate em 36 e nos clientes esta default. Nesse AP eu tenho o consumo de uma media de 20 a 25Mb


Quantos clientes tem nesse ap? E qual banda vc esta utilizando?

----------


## infor3

tenho 35 clientes total nesse AP e os clientes tem planos de 1 a 4Mbps, mais tem mais planos de 2 e de 3Mbps.

----------


## Haylan

> tenho 35 clientes total nesse AP e os clientes tem planos de 1 a 4Mbps, mais tem mais planos de 2 e de 3Mbps.



Entendi. Aki na nossa rede usamos Rbs net metal 922 e Basebox 912, com 55 clientes em cada. Com planos de 3 megas, alguns clientes estão a 3KM do ap. Em um cenário assim, qual o mcs e data rates que vcs indicariam para maximizar a eficiência da rede??

----------


## netuai

Haylan esta e minha duvida, ninguém mostra como esta, quem sabe não passa pra frente a informação

----------


## Haylan

> Haylan esta e minha duvida, ninguém mostra como esta, quem sabe não passa pra frente a informação


Um dos meus aps esta assim. Eu setei data rates de 48 mas ele fica modulando para 57 e isso que eu não entendo, no mcs eu estou usando o 11 e tem clientes conectados em distancias de 5km com 90~100 de CCQ e ja alguns clientes que estao a menos de 1km da torre que insiste em ficar com CCQ baixo.

----------


## netuai

Qual a logica usada para setar mcs 11?

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## SanchezMT

Pessoal, e a potência em defalt ou dentro do parâmetro dbm e ganho da antena?! 

Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## netuai

Geralmente eu aqui coloco em 10 db. So almento se realmente precisar

Enviado via GT-I9063T usando UnderLinux App

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Cara, nos clientes seleciono os 3: NV2, Nstreme e 802.11, dai no AP apenas NV2. Restante nos clientes tudo default, potencia, MCS e Data Rates.

Somente no AP que defino a potencia e o Data Rates. E os MCS seleciono alguns tipo: 10,11,12,13 ou 9,10,11,12 assim ele vai modular de acordo c/ o sinal do cliente.
MCS depende muito da banda que quer passar, veja a tabela
www.mcsindex.com

----------


## spilmann

ola preciso configurar um rb 941 2nd alguem faz? cobra quanto?

----------


## Wilksonsinesio

Aqui só consegui tira máximo proveito do AP com nstreme em nv2 quando o AP chegava em 15 + Mb a latência dos clientes subia de 2, 3 ms para 30 a 50 ms, mesmo os clientes que nao estavam utilizando naquele momento, já em nstreme consegui manter a latência de 2 a 5 ms e o AP passando 30 MB mas cada caso e um caso.

----------

